
How Cape Town found water savings California never dreamed of - dsr12
http://www.latimes.com/world/la-fg-south-africa-drought-20180401-story.html
======
nathan_long
> Recycled water, including purified effluent, offers a cheaper source than
> desalination, but many governments are reluctant to embrace this. Purified
> effluent is used for drinking in Singapore and Namibia, but that would be a
> hard sell here.

I don't get this. If it's been cleaned thoroughly, why not drink it? And if it
hasn't, how can we discharge it into streams in good conscience?

